# New Chicken Momma



## EggNewbie (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi everyone! I just got 2 chickens and am very excited about them and can't wait for them to start laying, however I know nothing about how to care for them. They are 16 weeks old. I have them in a coop with pine shavings and have chicken scratch for feed. Someone had told me that I should start feeding them oyster shell?? Help!!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum eggnewbie! Chicken scratch is like chicken crack, it is fattening because the corn turns to sugar in their systems. It is good in cold climates, or in the winter, but in the summer, it isn't that great for them, it should be given just as a treat. They should be on layer mash, or layer crumbles. It will have all they need. If when they start laying, the shells are thin, then offer some oyster shell separately as a supplement. Good luck, and we are here anytime!! What kinds do you have? We love pictures!!!


----------



## EggNewbie (Aug 1, 2013)

Thank you for the reply! I have a silkie and a Rhode Island Red. I am also thinking about adding an Easter Egger. I will take some pictures tonight when I get back home and share!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Make sure you have a nest box ready- the two of them can share one unit. They will probably start laying in about a month, maybe less


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree with the others. Chicken scratch is not feed it is a treat. They need feed like grower or layer feed. It is so very important to research how to take care of any animal before you get them. Chickens need certain nutrition to survive. The silkie wont be mature until about 8 months old and the Rhode Island red will be mature within the next couple weeks as long as you get the proper feed to them. As long as your giving layer feed you wont need extra calcium but to help give the girls a boost you can give crushed egg shell, unless you prefer to spend money on oyster shells. You will need a nest box , one is sufficient for up to 4 birds.

My pet chicken has some great info for beginners. 
http://www.mypetchicken.com/backyard-chickens/chicken-care/guide-toc.aspx


----------



## EggNewbie (Aug 1, 2013)

I already have a nesting box for them ready. I will definitely switch their food. That's why I asked because I don't know and want to make sure I care for them correctly. They were chickens that someone had that didn't want them and I decided to take them to help them out. I am very excited about them and am eager to learn how to care for them properly.


----------



## jaystyles75 (Jul 7, 2013)

EggNewbie said:


> I already have a nesting box for them ready. I will definitely switch their food. That's why I asked because I don't know and want to make sure I care for them correctly. They were chickens that someone had that didn't want them and I decided to take them to help them out. I am very excited about them and am eager to learn how to care for them properly.


Check out the thread on fermented feeds. Tons of info! Very simple to do, great for them, they love it, & it saves you money


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Congrat's on your sweet additions to your family!  You are going to just love having them. Chickens tend to have quite the personalities and are so addicting! An Easter Egger would be a nice addition. They have a nice temperment and are really pretty.


----------

